# UEFA Europa League 17 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 14, 2011)

17 Mar 17:00 Man City v Dynamo Kiev  1.44 4.20 7.50 +70  
17 Mar 17:00 PSG v Benfica  2.60 3.25 2.70 +67  
17 Mar 17:00 Spartak Moscow v Ajax  2.60 3.30 2.62 +70  
17 Mar 17:00 Zenit St Petersburg v FC Twente  1.57 4.00 5.50 +67  
17 Mar 19:05 FC Porto v CSKA Moscow  1.44 4.20 7.50 +67  
17 Mar 19:05 Liverpool v Braga  1.44 4.33 7.00 +70  
17 Mar 19:05 Rangers v PSV  2.80 3.25 2.50 +70  
17 Mar 19:05 Villarreal v Bayer Leverkusen  2.05 3.50 3.40


----------



## Bet_Right_Today (Mar 15, 2011)

Man city win I think


----------

